# South Jetty, HBSP 10/14 - 21



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm home for a while and have been heading out to the jetty regularly this week. So far I've heard (but not witnessed) a few bursts of very active schools of seatrout and some nice flounder action on the flats. Over the course of the week I saw a significant number of bull drum pulled up, as well as 2 king mackerel, neither of which made it all the way in before breaking off. Slot and over-slot black drum along the jetty and at the end, as well as sheepsheads in good numbers. A few scattered spanish, lots of blues of various sizes, blowfish, pinfish and sea bass seem to round out the typical catches. Live mullet and small pinfish seem to be the most successful baits for the mackerel and drum, fiddlers for sheeps and black drum, and shrimp for everything but the mackerel. It's starting to get pretty active out there!


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Hoping to make my first fall trek this week, hope it keeps getting better!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I was out on the jetty yesterday, and the fish were fairly active, especially the trout. They were consistently banging away at schools of bait fish...flying out of the water as they slashed at their prey. There were few fishermen on the jetty due to the cool weather and troublesome wind, but those few fishermen caught a decent number of trout, black and red drum, sheeps and blues, on moving tides. Favorite baits for the trout and blues were jigs with twister tails on them, shrimp for the drum and "barnacles" for the sheeps. Don't let a little weather keep you from scoring some fish this week!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

A couple of windy days have held down the production at the Jetty, but I went out this afternoon in order to be there at dusk. It was well worth while as trout and slot redfish started to bang along the rocks in the last hour of light. This is why I don't mind Daylight Savings Time going off....it brings the dusk an hour closer to the Winter 6 O'Clock closing time. Jigs with twister tails in light/bright colors get it done.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Hoping to be out there this Wed or Thu. Fished Midway a few hours late today and all that was active was a few undersized trout


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

What did you take the trout on?


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

small white grub on a leadhead


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I took these two trout & the redfish on a white head with a bright green body, and on a DOA shrimp. The 20" trout on the DOA. I'm picking them up at dusk along the rocks on the jetty.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice catch Robb. I need to make that trek one of these days when I'm down that way.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I went out for two hours at dawn this morning. It was chilly, but I picked up an over-slot red and 4 specks, one of which I lost trying to fumble him into a net. The smallest was 17", the largest 21". Soft-bodied jigs and DOA shrimp.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

You're killing em! How long does the walk usually take? I've only been once a few years ago and don't remember. Need to figure out how long to ask to be away from the family next time we are there.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Just right for the pan! Will you be out there Thursday?


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

jcarpenter said:


> You're killing em! How long does the walk usually take? I've only been once a few years ago and don't remember. Need to figure out how long to ask to be away from the family next time we are there.


Depends on how fast you walk, and how much gear you bring, but I know it's 1.3 miles from the parking area to reach the jetty.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

speckalicious said:


> Just right for the pan! Will you be out there Thursday?


Yep. My fishin' buddy from the neighborhood has the day off so I'll be there. I'll try to on site at 6 when the gate opens since fishing in minimal sunlight turns these guys into ambush predators on the rocks.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

jcarpenter said:


> You're killing em! How long does the walk usually take? I've only been once a few years ago and don't remember. Need to figure out how long to ask to be away from the family next time we are there.


When I'm going light, 25 minutes. (I'm a fast walker.) When I'm dragging a cart, 35-45 minutes....and usually by the time I get there my butt is IN the cart.


----------

